# Host Surro Down Regging



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there ladies.  

(Mods: Not sure where to post this, so if its in the wrong place, please move it!)

I am a Host Surro and am being Down Regged using the Long Protocol.

I am using Buserilin 0.5ml IM injections, once per day until 9th April, when all being well, I will be starting my Progynova ready for ET on 25th April. 

I am experiencing some symptoms, which I have never had before.  These symptoms are bad back pain (lower and upper), increased vaginal discharge, feeling sick (although this appears to have eased off), together with strange coloured urine (despite drinking more).  Is this something that other surrogates have experienced using Buserilin?  

Last time I worked with the ARGC in London and I sniffed with no problems at all.  Is it because this time its I/M, or is it something else?


Any help is appreciated.  


Amanda


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I am sorry to read you are having a few side effects , hope they disappear very soon.
Here is a list of what could happen 

Menopausal symptoms such as hot flushes, vaginal dryness, breast tenderness, decreased interest in sex, changes in emotional state. 
Headache 
Dizziness, sleep disturbances, tiredness, drowsiness 
Palpitations (awareness of the heart beating) 
Feeling or being sick 
Dry skin 
Vaginal discharge and vaginal bleeding 
Muscle pain and stiffness 

If you aren't happy, speak with your clinic 

Are you taking any different vitamins which might be making your urine a funny colour ??

Best of luck, hope all of you will be smiling very soon 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Amanda,
The symptoms are many and varied from wonan to woman, but I would speak to your clinic just to make sure and take pain killers.
xx


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies helping me with this.

I went to the clinic who have said that these symptoms are classic Buserilin symptoms.  The dark urine is caused by a change in my liver function so that have advised that I drink plenty, which seems to be helping to dilute it a bit.

We are hopeful that these side effects will ease over time and once the Progynova are introduced on 9th April.  Is this really going to help or am I wishing on a star?

My back is hurting so much!  I never want back pain and my sympathies go out to anyone who has it.  My advise to you all is - look after your back as you don't appreciate it until it hurts!

Your advice is most appreciated.  The clinic will advise you as best they can, but at the end of the day,  real experience of taking the meds is invaluable.


Amanda


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all,

An update for you.

This morning I awoke to find I had turned a very funny shade of yellow.  Sort of a buttermilk colour.

The clinic have told me that I must not take the Buserilin any more and have booked me in for an ultrasound on Monday. They are hopeful that I will make a full recovery.  

The good news is that "liver failure is not necessarily a death sentence".  Oh good.

I cannot stress enough that this side effect is known but not publicised.  If any of you are suffering in the same way, for your own sake ask for your liver function to be checked.

Its scary stuff when you are looking at yourself in the mirror at 7am.  

However, it appears to have put pay to our April transfer.



Amanda


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Amanda - I am so sorry.

Wll you be able to go again but next time d/r on syneral ??

I really hope you get better soon hun.

T xx


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

To be honest, last time I fell with twins using frozen embys on a natural cycle at the ARGC.  I'm really hoping that the clinic we're using will allow me to do this again, although "we only do transfers on Fridays".  

I have asked about alternatives, and Syneral was mentioned.  However, weighing everything up, I'm not in a hurry to repeat this experience.  Yellow isn't me.

The IM is considering moving the embys but everything is up in the air so we'll see what happens over the next few days with my scan and my colour.

Thanks for asking after me and your kind words.


Amanda


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sometimes things like this can knock you for 6  ((hugs))

Sounds like it would be a good idea for her to move the embies as the clinic don't sound very accommodating !!!  It should take her a couple of months to move the embies and hopefully by then you will be feeling a bit more normal. 

Can you not pass your colour off as a tan    

Hugs to you and your IP's - I should imagine they are feeling worried for you and also upset.

love T xx


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all

Update from me.  The yellow is still as bad - but not worse,  However, its the itching thats getting to me now. 

In my sleep last night, I scratched so much that I have drawn blood and burst blood vessels over several parts of my body.  The Consultant says its all part of the liver problem, so on top of everything else I've taken plenty of Piriton. 

The yellow skin is now red in places because of the scratching, but because of the bruising, it will probably turn blue, green and grey over time.

Who needs a coat of many colours? LOL


Michelle - will most defo be going for a natural cycle next time,  I had twins doing that last year.  The most stress free and "liver-friendly" time of my life.  




Amanda
(a.k.a. Joseph)


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Amanda,
Im so sorry to hear of all you're suffering, I've taken buserelin and never knew about the affect it can have on your liver, I think you know what's right for your own body and a natural cycle is def the way to go esp as you have been sucessful before. I sending you hugs and hoping you're much better bery soon.
xx


----------

